# Behavior FAQ's



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a really neat site with advice and information about common behavior issues we may have with our dogs.

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/behavior.html

Read their "REPRINT POLICY" before you use their free articles.

It's a really good site and you could easily spend hours pouring over all their information. Enjoy!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice site. Thanks a bunch for the great information. Very Nice Site. Insightful.

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*Socialization Regression*

I've been having some problems with Kodi laely with socialization. Every time my daughter comes over with her 2 dogs, he snaps at them, or jumps in my lap and won't play. Any ideas on what might have caused him to regress? He is usually very sociable with other dogs.

We went to the dog park on Saturday, and we had to leave. He didn't want to play with the dogs and just wanted to stay with me. It's getting to be a problem. We have a playdate coming up, but I won't be able to go if he continues this behavior.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Michele, I know what regression is like and I am also in the midst of it.  It always feel that when I make some headway, BAM!! Something has to set Oreo off and I feel like I am right back at square 1. 

I am working with a trainer that his helping me with socializing, but I guess I need to be patient. Sigh....


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We are having that problem also; this is what we have been trying and it seems to be working- we had to go back to having the choker colar on him around other dogs and we had to be aggressive showing him the behavior we wanted. I think the choker colar is the key. We had been leaving it at home and just using the leather colar when walking him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's fine on our walks. If he sees another dog he will bark, but if I tell him no, he calms down. It is when I try to get him in with a group of other days to play. Last summer he played with all the dogs at the park. Now, he just wants to be held, or sit on my lap. Even with my daughter's dogs, who he sees all the time. Yesterdays, the dogs were running around the yard, and Kodi just sat on my lap. When I put him down, he just laid under my chair and then would jump in my lap again. I don't know why he is doing this and I am at a loss.


----------

